# Best Helmets to wear Eg2's with



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't recall anything fitting all that great with EG2's. I could be wrong though as I don't have them and have never tried them with helmets.

Basically disregard my comment and yell at me for wasting your time...


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea im interested for this too..i have a Hi-Fi and wanna see fi the EG2's fit properly...no stores nearby really with winter stock up yet for another week or two...so curious if anybody has ever used the combo...that or Feenoms..


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

LOL! thanks Nivek hahahaha. I actually lol'ed at that one. But it was actually helpful. I will probably just go with the helmet i was looking at and just hope they fit well together and if not looks like i will be wearing a forum hat instead of a helmet !


----------



## CornedBeef (Nov 30, 2009)

Any updates for this?

Just received a 2009 Red mutiny II and it does not fit that well with EG2s.

I need to push the helmet up a bit in order to make them fit. Otherwise, the goggles are over my nose.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Find a helmet that fits your head, then find goggles that work with the helmet, not the other way around


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

My EG2's fit fine with my Bern Baker and a beanie underneath to keep me toasty.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

My Skycap 2 fit very well with the EG2's. I moved on to a tantrum helmet. It doesn't fit very well, I think I'm moving the audio earpieces over to my Skycap.


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

I just bought a Hi-Fi and the goggles fit pretty damn well.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i know this is the wrong type of goggle, but have EG1 and they fit perfectly with the Smith Maze helmet. but the eg2s are a lot more bulky


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I use my eg2's with a giro helmet. fit works great for me.


----------



## CornedBeef (Nov 30, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> Find a helmet that fits your head, then find goggles that work with the helmet, not the other way around


They both fit by themselves. 

Love the EG2s, but then found a brand new mutiny for less than $30 shipped, so couldn't pass on that.

The two together are doable, but not ideal.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

For what it's worth, not much as apparently the EG2 isn't real popular in the UK.

Helmet/Goggle Compatibility - The Definitive List | GONEboarding

Bern Muse:
Electric EG1

Bern Baker:
Airblaster Goggles
Anon Figment
Dragon DX
Oakley A-Frame
Oakley O-Frame
Oakley Crowbar
Oakley Wisdom
Smith Goggles (Any)
Spy Blizzards
Spy Orbit
Spy Soldiers
Spy Targa II
Quiksilver Whazoo

Dainese Fun:
Adidas Yodai
Smith Airflow
Spy Orbit
Spy Soldier

Giro 9:
Adidas Yodai
Anon Realm
Dragon DX
Oakley A-Frame
Von Zipper Bushwick

Giro G10:
Oakley A-Frame

Giro Bad Lieutenant:
Adidas Yodai
Airblaster Airgoggle
Anon Figment
Electric EG1
Oakley A-Frame
Smith Fuse Regulator (Clip Doesn't Fit Under Attachment, But Apart From That Fine)
Spy Orbit (Fits Best Worn With The Strap Under The Helmet Rather Than Over It)
Version Vent

Giro Encore 2:
Smith Fuse
Scott Chrome (Free Ones With Document Mag)
Zeal Detonator

Giro Ravine SC:
Oakley A-Frame

Giro S4:
Oakley Wisdom

Giro Sonic:
Oakley Wisdom
Von Zipper Wisenheimer

Pro-Tec Ace Freecarve:
Adidas Yodai

Pro-Tec Ace Freeride:
Electric EG1
Dragon DX (NB: All Protec Ace Lids Have The Same Basic Shape, So It's A Fair Bet That What Will Fit One Will Fit The Others)
Oakley A-Frame

Pro-Tec Ace Wake (Wakeboard Helmet So Needs A Hat And Has No Goggle Retainers):
Adidas Yodai
Smith Rhythm Regulator

Pro-Tec Andrew Crawford:
Cebe ?
Smith Fuse Regulator
Version Vent

Pro-Tec B2:
Anon Figment
Anon Realm
Isis (Various)
Oakley A-Frame
Oakley Wisdom
Scott Chrome (Free Ones With Document Mag)
Smith Fuse
Spy Blizzard
Zeal Detonator
Electric EG2

Pro-Tec Danny Kass Assault Helmet:
Dragon DXS
Electric EG1
Electric EG1-S

Quiksilver Pulse:
Spy Soldier

RED Buzzcap:
Electric EG1

RED HiFi:
Adidas Robin (Only The Helmet Compatible Version Of The Robins!)
Adidas Yodai
Anon Figment
Anon Realm
Anon Theroem
Electric EG1
Cebe OTG
Dragon DX
Dragon DXS
Isis (Various)
Oakley A-Frame
Oakley O-Frame
Oakley Crowbar
Oakley Wisdom (With Helmet Strap)
Spy Blizzard
Spy Orbit
Version Vent
Von Zipper Bushwick
Von Zipper Sizzle
Von Zipper Spartacus
Von Zipper Wisenheimer
Zeal Aspect
Zeal Detonator

RED Remix:
Anon Theorem
Oakley A-Frame

RED Reya:
Bolle Simmer
Oakley Stockholm (with included Red goggle gasket or without)

RED Shaun White Trace:
Dragon DXS
Electric EG1
Smith Fuse Regulator

RED Skycap:
Adidas Robin
Adidas Yodai
Anon Theorem
Dragon DX
Electric EG1
Electric EG5
IS Design Devun Walsh Pro - No Probs
Oakley A-Frame (Goggle Strap At Limit Of Length Adjustment - Could Be A Problem For Some)
Oakley Wisdom
Spy Blizzard
Version Vent
Smith Fuse Regulator

RED Synth:
Anon Figment
Version Vent

RED Tantrum:
Oakley A-Frame

RED Trace:
Anon Majestic
Dragon DX
Dragon DXS
Electric EG1
Spy Omega
Spy Soldier (just)
Oakley O Frames

SMITH Holt:
Dragon DX
Oakley A-Frame
Oakley O-Frame
Spy Soldier
Oakley Wisdom

SMITH Maze:
Oakley Crowbar
Oakley A-Frame
SMITH Variant Brim:
Oakley A-Frame

SWEET Half Trooper:
Adidas Yodai
Anon Figment
Dragon DX
Oakley A-Frame
Oakley O-Frame
Oakley Crowbar
Smith Goggle (Any)
Smith Phenom
Spy Blizzards
Spy Orbit
Spy Soldiers
Airblaster airgogs
Von Zipper Phenom are less well suited but still work


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Fantastic list. I would add VZ Feenoms to the Giro 9. It fits fine for me.


----------



## CornedBeef (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmm, well I've been trying on my mutiny II with the eg2s and think it fits pretty good right now. 

The helmet arrived in the morning and I tried it on real quickly when I thought it didn't fit well. I adjusted the strap I guess, but am rather happy with the fit right now, I can push down on the top of the helmet without bothering the goggles.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

I wear EG2's with a size L Bern Baker 'Hard Hat'. They fit, but just barely. I had to move the strap so it ran down near the bottom instead of with the clip up high. I think they'd fit fine with a smaller EPS version of the Baker, since they sit a little higher, but I don't think you could go any smaller than a large in the hard hat version.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll be able to tell you soon, just ordered a medium bern baker hard hat... so once it gets here we'll see.


----------

